# Mumble server (murmur) failing to start.



## xxjohnwilsonxx (May 28, 2015)

When I try to open murmur it gives me the following error: [ServerDB: Database is not writable.] I am running windows 8.1, and trying to host the server on my PC. All of my ports are forwarded correctly, and I have a static IP set up. Any ideas as to what would cause my server to fail?


----------

